# BLD FMC Contest. 6/28/09



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey Everybody!

I am hosting a contest for the forum. As the title suggests, Do a solve using the fewest moves, BLINDFOLDED! 

- When you finish, write your solutions in a post and count your moves

- Pre-memorize the solution and execute it BLD or do a normal BLD solve.

- The contest will be weekly. 

- This weeks scramble is:
D2 R' B R' B L' R2 B' F' R' L F' B2 R2 D2 R U' R B2 L F2 U2 R2 D2 L 

Good Luck!

Competitors-

Roux-er-186

Mats Bergsten-109


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

Reserved for Contest

CO:
1) URU'R'URU'R'L'RUR'U'RUR'U'L
2)F'RUR'U'RUR'U'L'URU'R'URU'R'LF
3)R'F'URU'R'URU'R'L'RUR'U'RUR'U'LFR
4)FRUR'U'RUR'U'L'URU'R'URU'R'LF'
5)D2FURU'R'URU'R'L'RUR'U'RUR'U'LF'D2 (102)


CP:

(ALG1)
DF2(ALG1)F2D'
R2DF2(ALG1)F2D'R2
F2(ALG1)F2
D2F2(ALG1)F2D2
D'F2(ALG1)F2D
(ALG1) (78)

EP:
l'(ALG1)l
(ALG1)
L'd'L'(ALG2)L'd'L'
d'L(ALG2)L'd
M2(ALG1)M2
L2(ALG2)L2
D2L2(ALG2)L2D2
L'(ALG2)L
(ALG3)
d'L'(ALG2)Ld
(ALG3)
yxR'F'(ALG4)FR

ALG-1-F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (10)
ALG-2-R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)
ALG-3-U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (10)
ALG-4-M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 (12)

TOTAL: 186


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh god no.......
EDIT: I think the prepared solve contest was stretching the limits, but now this.....
EDIT2: Pjk, can you please restrict people posting in this subsection, without having permission from you beforehand.


----------



## byu (Jun 29, 2009)

OK, this is getting way too out of hand. First we had Jude's monthly competition, which I really liked. It was a good idea. I compete every month.

Then qqwref with the Computer Cube competition. That was also pretty good.

But when the Prepared Solve Contest started with Stachu, it became too much. I didn't bother competing.

Now this...

I think that we should limit forum competitions to just AvGalen's weekly and Jude's monthly. Anyone agree?


----------



## Faz (Jun 29, 2009)

And qq's computer monthly.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

Im sorry, You can delete this.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 29, 2009)

byu said:


> OK, this is getting way too out of hand. First we had Jude's monthly competition, which I really liked. It was a good idea. I compete every month.
> 
> Then qqwref with the Computer Cube competition. That was also pretty good.
> 
> ...



Not at all
If we were to chose two, I'd definitely go with qq's and AVG's, but I see no reason to limit it to two. I think that a prepared solve contest is fine, but I do think that it could be added as an event to tho weekly comp if AVG is willing to do it. I think that if a contest is worth doing, enough people will do it for it to continue to the next week/month, like we saw with qq's computer contest. I don't personally see much of a chance of this surviving though.

@ the OP:
Why do you need to actually solve the cube blindfolded? Couldn't you just do a sighted solve to make it easier to write down? Wouldn't the solution be the same anyway? That is of course, assuming nobody cheats, but there's nothing stopping a cheater anyway.


----------



## Dene (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to agree with Ethan, and I don't have a bias towards solving computer cubes XD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I am hosting a contest for the forum. As the title suggests, Do a solve using the fewest moves, BLINDFOLDED!
> 
> ...



How do you count M / M' / M2? I base the whole of my edge solving on that slice?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 29, 2009)

> ALG-1-F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2 (10)
> ALG-2-R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (14)
> ALG-3-U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L (10)
> ALG-4-M U M U M U2 M' U M' U M' U2 (12)


As one.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 29, 2009)

MatsBergsten said:


> Roux-er said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Everybody!
> ...


it's 2 moves ^^ (example: M2= R2 L2 x2... hvilket, er 2 moves og en rotation ^^)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2009)

Corners: 
R D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 (8)
F U' B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U2 F' (11)
L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 (8) 
A-alg (9)

Edges:
M' S U S' D2 S U' S' D2 M (10)
U' M D' L' D M' D' L D U (10)
U' M' U' M D2 M' U M D2 U (10)
U M2 U R U' M2 U R' U2 (9)
D' L D M D' L' D M' (8)
B' D R D' M D R' D' M' B (10)

Parity 
y L2 T-alg L2 (16)

36 + 57 + 16 = 109

This is exactly what I have spent all free time at lately. Actually I have not solved it, 
I wrote down the solution from memory and I may have written it wrong. (Or worse,
got it wrong) I'll check it later... Must cook now

Edit: this is exactly how I try to solve nowadays. I have not made any effort to minimize 
the number of moves. But the algs take time to recall, so my solves now are almost a 
minute slower now (avg 3:20-3:30 against 2:30-2:45 previously). I hope to speed up as
I learn the algs better.

Edit2: I now realize that beginning with a quarter turn, say U, we remove parity.
Somewhat harder to memorize corners and edges in the upper layer, but not 
that hard given sufficient time. Then the solution would be approximately 15 moves
shorter. But I did not think of that before.


----------



## Roux-er (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that 3 cycle? Sorry, I just use pochmann and im clueless with all other methods.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2009)

Roux-er said:


> Is that 3 cycle? Sorry, I just use pochmann and im clueless with all other methods.



Yes, corners are mostly BH, with some modifications to make it simpler.
Edges are 3-cycle with normal M2 buffer. The "hard" middle slice algs 
come from 4-BLD.


----------

